# 2017-2018 CIF SS Girls High School Thread!



## gkrent (Nov 28, 2017)

Here it is!  Just waiting for Pre-Season rankings to come out!  GO EDISON!


----------



## Soccer1019 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm assuming you're connected to the Edison program in some manner...I know it's early but what's the word on this year's team?


----------



## gkrent (Nov 29, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> I'm assuming you're connected to the Edison program in some manner...I know it's early but what's the word on this year's team?


Its looking like a good little squad again this year!   I know many people are wondering what is going to happen with many High School programs because of DA...Edison has only lost a couple of players to DA so not really hit hard.


----------



## The Driver (Nov 30, 2017)

Scores?


----------



## gkrent (Nov 30, 2017)

Edison ties San Clemente 2-2


----------



## gkrent (Dec 5, 2017)

Edison drops to Santiago 4-1...its going to be a long season


----------



## Soccer1019 (Dec 6, 2017)

Were you at the match gkrent?  What's your take on what you saw (and your statement above)....it's still early, maybe Edison just had a bad match?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 6, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> Were you at the match gkrent?  What's your take on what you saw (and your statement above)....it's still early, maybe Edison just had a bad match?


I was not at the match, but I got a full match report from someone in the know.  Edison may just have had a bad match (weather was kind of crappy...long bus ride, etc), and for SURE its early...they lost a 12 seniors last year (6 of which went on to play on the collegiate level) and only about a third of the team has varsity experience so its going to take some time for the coaches to find the right combination that will strike "Charger Gold"


----------



## Soccer1019 (Dec 7, 2017)

Aliso Cup Qtr Finals are just about set, anyone have predictions or pulling for any particular team?....Looks like Aliso will play South Hills, Trabuco Hills will play Troy, Santiago (Corona) to play Upland, and not sure what they're going to do with the last Qtr Final as Los Al advanced but I think the fires have prevented the other pool play matches from being played with Hart ahead after first round of pool play....hope everyone impacted by the fires is safe as it really puts things into perspective as to how fast lives can forever be changed.   Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 8, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I was not at the match, but I got a full match report from someone in the know.  Edison may just have had a bad match (weather was kind of crappy...long bus ride, etc), and for SURE its early...they lost a 12 seniors last year (6 of which went on to play on the collegiate level) and only about a third of the team has varsity experience so its going to take some time for the coaches to find the right combination that will strike "Charger Gold"


I watched Edison vs Bishop Amat last night. Charger's offense looked great in the 2nd half. Really good possessions and quick counter attacks. Their offense looks like it could be pretty dangerous once they find their groove. The talent is defintely there and the teamwork looks good in their build up. Gonna be fun watching this group.

p.s. - Chargers won 2-1.

http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/sports/tn-dpt-sp-edison-girls-soccer-bishop-amat-20171207-story.html


----------



## gkrent (Dec 8, 2017)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> I watched Edison vs Bishop Amat last night. Charger's offense looked great in the 2nd half. Really good possessions and quick counter attacks. Their offense looks like it could be pretty dangerous once they find their groove. The talent is defintely there and the teamwork looks good in their build up. Gonna be fun watching this group.


I agree that things are looking better!  I can see glimmers of Charger Gold!


----------



## Soccer1019 (Dec 8, 2017)

So the Santiago team referenced in the article, also beat Amat, as well as Edison 4-1....heard it was 4-0 with 15 minutes left in game when Edison got a goal from shot that deflected off a defender and in.  Seems like the article attributes the loss to inexperience and youth...was Santiago more than just a team that capitalized on a team that graduated 12 last year?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 8, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> So the Santiago team referenced in the article, also beat Amat, as well as Edison 4-1....heard it was 4-0 with 15 minutes left in game when Edison got a goal from shot that deflected off a defender and in.  Seems like the article attributes the loss to inexperience and youth...was Santiago more than just a team that capitalized on a team that graduated 12 last year?


Why don't you tell us


----------



## The Driver (Dec 8, 2017)

The Register’s Orange County girls soccer preview.

*O.C. TOP 10*

*1. JSerra: *JSerra was the unquestioned top team in the county last season, and will be again this season – and perhaps into the future as well. Many schools were hit by the new developmental academy rule, but JSerra maintained its top talent. The county’s player of the year last season, Isabella D’Aquila, returns along with a young core hungry for more titles.

*2. Mater Dei:* The Monarchs finished second, behind JSerra, in the Trinity League and lost to the Lions in the CIF-SS Final. Mater Dei lost some strong players but still has a strong and talented core led my Kelly McManus in goal.

*3. Huntington Beach:* The Oilers, one of the grittier teams in the county last season, made a surprise run to the CIF Regional Final on the strength of defense and goalkeeping. The Oilers will be led from the back again with Alijah Oliver and Brianna Barnes. Xolani Hodel is a sophomore to watch up front.

*4. Corona del Mar: *The Sea Kings lost a big talent to transfer (Trinity Rodman to JSerra), but CdM will still have firepower up front. Megan Chelf and Ava McKenzie will be relied on to score, while, as usual, CdM has it locked down on the back line with Alyssa McKenzie.

*5. Los Alamitos: *The Griffins lost some heavy hitters to graduation but will still be in the thick of it in the Sunset League. Los Alamitos has the strength at forward for goal scoring and possession. Vanessa Millsaps is the dynamic leader of the forwards group.

*6. Aliso Niguel: *The Wolverines were hit hard by the developmental academy. However, the structure remains in place for Aliso Niguel, and that alone is enough to make it a league contender.

*7. Tesoro: *The Titans also lost some top-end talent to the academy, but Tesoro still has its strengths. Madison Hogue is a leader in net, and she will be needed as Tesoro vies with Aliso Niguel for the league title.

*8. Troy: *The Warriors are led by a strong and experienced senior unit looking for more than league success. Sara Valencia was the Freeway League goalkeeper of the year last season, and the back line is bolstered by Camryn Hurst, the league’s defensive player of the year in 2016-17.

*9. Sunny Hills: *The Lancers will be hot on Troy’s tail for the league title. Sunny Hills is also led by its structure, defense and set pieces. Games between Sunny Hills and Troy will be tight affairs.

*10. Santa Margarita: *The Eagles lost 10 top-end players to developmental academies which is a huge blow. Again, another team that can trust in its structure and contend for a playoff spot


----------



## Josep (Dec 11, 2017)

Common theme?  Top teams lost a lot to DA.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 12, 2017)

Los Alamitos won Aliso Cup against Trabuco Hills.


----------



## FourFourTwo (Dec 12, 2017)

CIF SS Polls are out

http://www.ocregister.com/2017/12/11/cif-ss-girls-soccer-poll-monday-dec-11/


----------



## gkrent (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't think its a stretch to put J Serra in the running for a 2peat


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I don't think its a stretch to put J Serra in the running for a 2peat


I don't think J Serra will lose a game this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 13, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I don't think J Serra will lose a game this season.


Kickball is pretty effective in High School.  Not so effective in the NCAA tournament.  Remember that...


----------



## jojosoccer (Dec 14, 2017)

SMCHS. Struggling this week.
They have some depth just no cohesiveness.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Kickball is pretty effective in High School.  Not so effective in the NCAA tournament.  Remember that...


Exactly. Very happy my kid doesn't play HS anymore.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 15, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Kickball is pretty effective in High School.  Not so effective in the NCAA tournament.  Remember that...


JSerra has a lot of So Cal Blues players and don't those girls make up the bulk of some of the upcoming recruiting classes for UCLA?  How will their style of play affect the team when they get there?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 15, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> JSerra has a lot of So Cal Blues players and don't those girls make up the bulk of some of the upcoming recruiting classes for UCLA?  How will their style of play affect the team when they get there?


I am not worried about how they will affect the team's style of play.  The team plays a certain way.  Those that adapt really thrive.  Those that don't get lost in the Hunger Games...  Just look at the UCLA roster.  It is full of YNT players.  All of them are good players.  Most are great players.  Some are unicorns.  Only about 16-17 play in tough games and about 20 play overall.  No matter what domestic recruits you see you can rest assured that some international stars will show up later to supplement the class.  It works itself out.  Adapt to play possession or watch from the sideline.

UCLA and Stanford aren't for every kid.  Sometimes being a talented individual isn't enough.  You have to be able to play an unselfish system and make other players around you better.  It's fun to watch on the field and for the next two years it will be a UCLA vs Stanford final (unless the East Coast bias forces them to meet in the College Cup semifinals).  When most of those 2020 players come in they are going to have SKY HIGH EXPECTATIONS.  The coaches at those schools usually have a good idea of who can adapt.  They are correct >75% of the time.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 28, 2017)

Excalibur Tournament Quarter and Semi Finals are today. Looks like some good matchups.
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=661&fid=3033

Who wins it??


----------



## gkrent (Dec 28, 2017)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> Excalibur Tournament Quarter and Semi Finals are today. Looks like some good matchups.
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=661&fid=3033
> 
> Who wins it??
> ...


As a Sunset League homer I like Los Al to win it all!


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 28, 2017)

gkrent said:


> As a Sunset League homer I like Los Al to win it all!


Huntington beat Foothill 1-0 to advance to the final. Still waiting on result from Los Al game. Last update Los Al down 1-0 . . .


----------



## Arsenal Parent (Dec 28, 2017)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> Huntington beat Foothill 1-0 to advance to the final. Still waiting on result from Los Al game. Last update Los Al down 1-0 . . .


Los Osos won 1 to o
Los Osos was a better team overall.
I thought the Los Al girls and parents showed no class when one of our players got hurt


----------



## Arsenal Parent (Dec 28, 2017)

Los Osos vs HB was a battle last yr with Los Osos winning 4 to 3. It should be fun tomorrow


----------



## gkrent (Dec 28, 2017)

Go HB!


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 29, 2017)

Arsenal Parent said:


> Los Osos won 1 to o
> Los Osos was a better team overall.
> I thought the Los Al girls and parents showed no class when one of our players got hurt


Certainly, as a bystander by the coaches, if Los Osos was the better team then why did Los Al have at least 15+ shots on goal and Los Osos got lucky with their one of maybe 2-3 shots on goal? The refs gave Los Osos a few yellow cards for some dirty fouls. The Los Osos coach gave a verbal que for their player to go down and the ref knew the plan was to waste time.  The refs spoke about it and added time as a result. Huntington Beach is the better team and will certainly do well!


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 29, 2017)

Los Osos wins the Excalibur Tournament in PKs. Game ended 1-1 after overtime and Los Osos outscored HB 4-2 in pks. 

Excited to watch some of the sunset league matchups. Should be a good season.


----------



## Arsenal Parent (Dec 29, 2017)

Los Osos vs HB was a very close hard fought game that either side could have won. The same as last yrs game at HB. It was hot as hell and 5 games in 4 days was tough on both teams. Los Osos had 5 starters out due to injury or sickness and some how got it done. I am pretty sure we will meet again in the Div 1 playoffs.


----------



## gkrent (Jan 3, 2018)

Sunset league started yesterday.  Edison over HB 2-0.  Heard Marina over Fountain Valley as well and Los Al tied with Newport Harbor!   Aside:  what the heck happened with OC Varsity?  You can no longer count on it for scores, standings or anything else.  WTF?


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes
OC Varsity is no longer helpful


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Jan 5, 2018)

here's something that hasn't been said in a few years, Marina beats Edison . . . 

very well played game by Marina. They stuck to their game plan and earned a great win. Coach Heath has Marina playing strong. Their set pieces  are well executed.  Some young players are going to be big for this team. Fun team to watch. 

Edison had great chances to score too, but the chemistry up top is still a work in progess. Once they find the right combination of players up there, they'll find the back of the net plenty.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Jan 5, 2018)

Sunset league Standings - Week 1
1.  Marina (2-0) 
2.  Los Al (1-0-1) 
3.  Edison  (1-1) 
3.  Huntington  (1-1) 
5.  Newport  (0-1-1) 
6.  Fountain Valley (0-2)


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Jan 8, 2018)

New CIF Southern Section Top 10 Poll is out :

1/8/2018
https://cifss.org/sports/girls-soccer/polls/


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunset league Standings - Week 2

1. LOS AL  (3-0-1) - two tough battles and two late game winners this week for wins over Edison and Marina
2. HUNTINGTON BEACH (2-1-1) - 4 goals vs Marina for a win, and a draw vs FV
3. MARINA (2-2) - Tough week with two loses, but a great battle vs Los Al. Rematches will be good. 
3. EDISON (2-2) - heat breaker vs Los Al with last minute loss, looked good vs Newport
5. FOUNTAIN VALLEY (1-2-1) - win over Newport and great match up with HB end in a tie. Edison and Marina next week will be tough. 
6. NEWPORT HARBOR (0-3-1) - opened the season holding Los Al to 0-0 tie, but 2 goals in two weeks = no wins yet.


----------



## gkrent (Jan 23, 2018)

CIF-SS Polls:

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/01/22/cif-ss-girls-soccer-polls-jan-22-update/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 1, 2018)

Watched Santiago vs Centennial last night.   1-1 tie.   Bit disappointed watching.   The girls were big and fast, plus had very good first touches, but no clue on passing, playing support, overlapping, shooting to the back post, making runs from the backside, and took an excessive amount of shots from 30 yards out.   Expected more.  Plus the girls are more physical than what you see in college or pro as the referee's seem to let everything go.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 3, 2018)

JSerra Nationally ranked #4 
And  ranked #1 in CIF SS
loses to SMCHS 1-0
to lose Trinity league title!


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 4, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> JSerra Nationally ranked #4
> And  ranked #1 in CIF SS
> loses to SMCHS 1-0
> to lose Trinity league title!


Good ole Chuck.... outstrategized b-bro, who unfortunately still thinks the world is flat.

Pride, goeth before the fall


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 5, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> JSerra Nationally ranked #4
> And  ranked #1 in CIF SS
> loses to SMCHS 1-0
> to lose Trinity league title!


The perils of kickball and coaches that can train skills but cannot teach good soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 5, 2018)

Zerodenero said:


> Good ole Chuck.... outstrategized b-bro, who unfortunately still thinks the world is flat.
> 
> Pride, goeth before the fall


If anyone is surprised that Chuck out coached the Baker brothers they shouldn't be.  The Baker brothers recruit athletes and play kickball.  That really isn't that hard to defeat.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 7, 2018)

Final Sunset League Standings:

1. Los Alamitos (8-0-2) 
2. Edison (5-3-2)
3. Marina (5-4-1) 
4. Huntington Beach (4-4-2) 
5. Fountain Valley (2-7-1) 
6. Newport Harbor (1-7-2)

Congrats to Los Al for winning the title, and huge props to Marina for making CIF playoffs (DII) for the first time in a looooooong while (ever?) Lots of ties this season; is this due to the fact that the OT/Golden Goal rule was removed?


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 7, 2018)

Alison Viejo wins South Coast League
San Clemente -2nd
San Juan Hills wins Sea View League, first girls soccer title in the school’s 10 year history.
Trabuco Hills - 2nd


----------



## gkrent (Feb 8, 2018)

what were the trinity league final standings?


----------



## Soccermom00 (Feb 8, 2018)

Girls was
1.  Santa Margarita
2. JSerra
3. Rosary
4. Mater Dei
5. Orange Lutheran


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank God my daughter's 1st and maybe last HS season is over, I had no idea how bad HS soccer would be.
I know our team wasn't very good, but the cheap, dirty fouls were probably the worst part to see.
The different levels of kids of the field an eye opener as well, just glad she did not get hurt.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 10, 2018)

I have enjoyed watching what will be the last HS season for my daughter (Junior and she will be moving  to DA full time).  Though the quality is bad I most say I enjoy the recognition she gets and so does she.  It was fun watching her dominate playing a different position.  So was winning our league title for the first time in 5 years despite losing several players to DA.  Still have CIF but real soccer is coming fast.  I must say I will miss not having senior night to honor my dd.  So the ending coming soon is bittersweet. It’s funny how everyone one you know cares about HS though it is bad Soccer but no one watches or cares about when your playing at the highest level (other than scouts).  Maybe that is part of the problem with Soccer in the US.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 12, 2018)

No doubt HS Soccer is hard to watch after many seasons if competitive club soccer. It takes years to train yourself to see the upside of the kids having fun together.
CIF SS pairing and schedules posted Mon Feb 12
Good luck to all and especially the seniors playing their last games with their school friends.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Feb 12, 2018)

https://cifss.org/brackets/2018-girls-soccer-32-team/

Brackets are up.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 12, 2018)

Any predictions?
Los Al looking good 
Not sure about JSerra, will they be missing key players to National team commitments?
Any under dog to watch?


----------



## Cskem (Feb 12, 2018)

How did Esperanza and Foothill get spots in Div 1 when they placed 3rd and 4th in Div 2 league?


----------



## fanofdl (Feb 12, 2018)

Cskem said:


> How did Esperanza and Foothill get spots in Div 1 when they placed 3rd and 4th in Div 2 league?


All of the teams in a league aren't necessarily in the same division, so they aren't in a "Div 2 league".  In this case, Canyon and Yorba Linda (both D2 schools) received the automatic births to CIF D2 based upon placing 1st and 2nd in league.  Esperanza and Foothill (both D1 schools) were not guaranteed a spot in CIF based upon their placement in league, but got at-large births to CIF D1.  Look at the girls soccer section of CIFSS website and there is a break down of the divisions for all teams in each league in the preview section (issued before the season begins).  I believe the CIF blues book on the same website discussed the criteria for at large births, but at large teams must be .500 or better to be considered for an at large spot, and it looks like D1 granted 5 teams at large births this year.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Feb 12, 2018)

Here are the documents that describe how the "power ranking groupings," i.e. divisions, are determined as well as all the detailed rankings.  It is interesting to note that at a given school the boys team can be a different division than the girls team.
https://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Boys-Soccer-Power-Rankings-2017-2018-Web.pdf
https://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Girls-Soccer-1718-Divisions-WEB.pdf

Also, *fanofdl* is correct that a team must have at least a .500 record to be considered for an at large playoff spot.  At large teams are used to fill a bracket when there are not enough guaranteed qualifiers based on league standing to fill the 32-team bracket.  If there aren't enough qualified at large teams (i.e. a .500 record) then some teams will get a first round bye.  See the Div 1 Girls bracket for an example.

Wild card games are used to narrow the field to a 32-team bracket when more than 32 teams have a guaranteed playoff spot for a particular division.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trabuco vs quartz hill 1-1 second OT Trabuco player goes down hard. Not moving extremities and paramedics called.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 15, 2018)

Helicopter called in.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 15, 2018)

Pks


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 15, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Trabuco vs quartz hill 1-1 second OT Trabuco player goes down hard. Not moving extremities and paramedics called.


Hopefully just a stinger...is she OK?


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 15, 2018)

JSerra lost
San Clemente lost
San Juan Hills lost


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 15, 2018)

Did J Serra really lose or was the score reported inaccurately to Maxpreps?  Not to undermine Dana Hills but going into the match they had scored 20 goals and given up 29 whereas J Serra had scored 64 and only conceded 3.....a DH 6-1 win as reported sounds more like a JSerra win misreported in DH favor by accident?  Anyone actually go to the match to confirm?


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 15, 2018)

JS won


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> If anyone is surprised that Chuck out coached the Baker brothers they shouldn't be.  The Baker brothers recruit athletes and play kickball.  That really isn't that hard to defeat.


If his players are just athletes that play kickball then why is UCLA so interested in his players?  50% of the 2020 class is from his team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 16, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> If his players are just athletes that play kickball then why is UCLA so interested in his players?  50% of the 2020 class is from his team.


This is interesting so I will answer assuming you really want an answer.

First off there are 5 of 12 players from that team in the recruiting class which is 41.6% not 50% if we are being accurate here.  From the 2017 recruiting class there were 5 of 10 players from the Blues (4 of 10 from Randy Dodge's team so similar) so they are a good class to compare them too.  Now both of those teams have similar kickball coaches that recruit the best athletes who's parents are willing to drive to the Ranch and they teach them to kick the ball to their best couple of attacking players.  Now that strategy works pretty well in club when you have better athletes than the teams that you are playing but at the higher levels of D1 soccer that is not the case.

Next UCLA recruits individual players so in each of these cases these individuals must have liked the offer that they were given.  I guarantee that the range of offers went from book money to perhaps some significant money.  I also promise you that like the 2017 class you will get a wide range of experiences when it comes to playing time.  Out of the 5 Blues players that were freshman this year only 2 played any minutes at all!  I would imagine that some will play right away, some will play down the road and some might not play at all.  What I have seen is the players that can adapt the best to the possession style that they play will be the ones that get to play.  You also have to remember that there are 7 other elite players who are going to be fighting for playing time too.

Take what I say with a grain of salt.  I am going based upon my player's experience.  In her recruiting class (ranked #1 her grad year) the top player never played a regular season game for them, the #2 player has played under 300 minutes in 2 years, the #3 player was a MAC Hermann finalist and a 2 time all-American and the bottom ranked domestic recruit has played more minutes than any field player over the last two years.  I guarantee that you are going to be surprised.  UCLA and Stanford are like the Hunger Games and only the purple unicorns survive...

If your player is one of them.  Good luck to her.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 16, 2018)

Very informative and interesting information.  I agree this is definitely like the Hunger Games.  I have always thought what you have done to get recruited may not help you be successful when you get there.  It will be interesting to see how this all plays out over the next few years.


----------

